# doing well



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,
Just haven't been on in a while and wanted to say hello,,and let you know that my 2 girls are doing great since getting them in october,,,
having a heck of a snowy winter here but they don't really seem to mind climbing up the mountains of sow and acting like a couple of mountain goats! LOL! hope you're all well,,,Oh,,,and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to hear everything is fine!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yay! I love the all is well thread. My goats on the other hand HATE the snow. There are little pathways to their napping spots and the hay feeder. They never leave the paths. 95 percent of mt winter pen is covered in pristine snow!


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you keep your hay feeder outside? I am thinking of putting their hay outside becasue the hay makes a huge mess in their barn/stall. If I cover it and no rain or snow gets in,,should be ok right??


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I imagine it depends on how you feed and your goats. My hay feeders are uncovered outside and I fill them up to as much as will be almost consumed before the next feeding. So the hay never has time to mold. I don't care if it gets wet, they eat it wet too I wii say, the goats probably wish it was inside but I can't manage that with my facilities. This is my first winter with them, but the breeder they came from (who successfully raised boers for several years) had her feeders outside also, so I figure they are used to it. I have Boer goats and they seem pretty rugged (other than needing a path through the snow) I imagine there are plenty of goats that would just fall over and cry if they had to go outside to eat, but it works for mine.


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

ok ...thanks...I think I might consider it. They practically empty the whole serving onto the floor then don't touch what's on the ground. I feed them a half cup grain in the morning and then fill their rack in the afternoon..but if the hay is outside for them it won't be such a mess with the barn floor and cleaning chores..They are confined inside from about 7pm till 8 am. Is it ok to go that long without hay?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have feeders inside and outside. I know when it is nice they would much rather eat outside. My problem is we have wind that you would not believe so we have to have our feeders where the wind will not take all the hay away.

I would love to see pictures of your "Mountain goats"


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha,,ok! I will take some,,


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know if it's ok to go that long without access to hay. But you could definitely feed less hay inside if you had a feeder outside too. Can you send pics of your feeder? Maybe we can help you make changes that would keep more hay in?


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

sure,,I will,,thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are doing well 

Nice to have you here again


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I managed to secure the top of a dog crate over the hay feeder inside their barn,,so far it's working great!! they like standing on it as well,,(of course)


----------

